# Info-Veranstaltung "MTB-Konzeption für NP Neckartal-Odenwald" am 27.9. Leutershausen



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2007)

_hallo biker,

hab das hier zugeschickt bekommen. absender ist_




Verein Naturpark Neckartal-Odenwald e.V. - Kellereistr. 36 - 69412 Eberbach


_
Ab hier Text des Rundbriefes:_

Mountainbike-Konzeption für den Naturpark

Informationsveranstaltung in Hirschberg-Leutershausen
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
wegen der intensiven Nutzung der vorhandenen Wald- und Wanderwege durch die verschiedensten Gruppen von Erholungssuchenden und Sporttreibenden besteht in einigen Teilen der badischen Bergstraße Konfliktpotential und damit die Notwendigkeit einer Steuerung. Das gilt besonders für das Montainbiking, da hier deutlich höhere Geschwindigkeiten erreicht werden als bei anderen Nutzungsformen. Um Konflikte zu entschärfen und ein freundliches Miteinander zu erreichen, soll über die Anlage eines MTB-Wegnetzes nachgedacht und informiert werden. Ein vorbreitendes Gespräch der Initiatoren hat bereits am 12. Juli in Weinheim stattgefunden.
Deshalb laden wir Sie herzlich zur Teilnahme an der Informationsveranstaltung am
*Termin: 	Donnerstag, 27. September, 16 Uhr in
Ort: 	Bürgersaal im Rathaus der Stadt Hirschberg, 
	Großsachsener Straße 14, Hirschberg-Leutershausen ein.*

Ziel der Veranstaltung: Es soll erörtert werden, welche Voraussetzungen für die Erarbeitung einer MTB-Konzeption geschaffen werden müssen und ob diese von den verschiedenen Interessengruppen mitgetragen werden kann.
Als erstes soll ein Pilotprojekt im Bereich der badischen Bergstraße durchgeführt werden. Zu der Informationsveranstaltung werden Vertreter der betroffenen Gemeinden und die verschiedenen berührten Gruppen eingeladen.

Folgende Tagesordnungspunkte sind vorgesehen:
	Information über die Ausgangslage an der badischen Bergstraße 
	Grobkonzept zur Streckenführung für den Vorderen Odenwald 
	Bericht des MTB-Streckenplaners Dr. Wöhrstein, der die MTB-Konzeptionen für den Schwarzwald erstellt hat.
	Information über die Auswirkungen auf die Verkehrssicherungspflicht
	Vorgesehener Projektablauf und organisation
	Finanzierungsplanung
	Einrichtung einer Arbeitsgruppe
	Meinungsaustausch und Diskussion

Bitte leiten Sie diese Einladung an die für Erholung in der Landschaft, Sport und sanften Tourismus zuständigen bzw. an diesem Thema interessierten Personen in Ihrer Gemeinde / Institution weiter. Bitte informieren Sie auch die betroffenen Sportvereine aus Ihrem Gebiet.
Aus organisatorischen Gründen wäre ich Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie die Geschäftsstelle des Naturparks bis zum 20. September per E-Mail über die Anzahl der teilnehmenden Personen informieren könnten.
Über Ihre Teilnahme an der konstruktiven und informativen Veranstaltung würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,


gez. Manfred Robens
Geschäftsführer des 
Naturparks Neckartal-Odenwald


Verteiler:
	Gemeinde Laudenbach
	Stadt Hemsbach
	Stadt Weinheim
	Stadt Hirschberg
	Stadt Schriesheim
	Gemeinde Dossenheim
	Stadt Heidelberg
	Stadt Leimen
	Gemeinde Nußloch
	Gemeinde Wilhelmsfeld
	Gemeinde Heiligkreuzsteinach
	Stadt Schönau
	Stadt Neckargemünd
	Gemeinde Gaiberg
	Gemeinde Bammental

	Sportvereine in Bereich der badischen Bergstraße
	Odenwaldklub
	Kreisjägervereinigungen Mannheim und Heidelberg
	Kreisbauernverband
	Kreisforstverwaltung des Rhein-Neckar-Kreises
	Naturschutzbehörde des Rhein-Neckar-Kreises
	Geo- und Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald

	Herr Robra, Stadt Weinheim 
	Herr Kunkel, Organisator des "Odenwald MTB-Marathon"
	Herr Türk, Wanderwegwart der Naturparke Neckartal-Odenwald und Bergstraße-Odenwald
	Herrn Dr. Wöhrstein, Fa. Outdoor-concepts
	Herrn Dunker, Naturpark Schwarzwald Mitte/Nord
	Allen Gemeinden im Naturpark Neckartal-Odenwald zur Kenntnis. Bei Interesse sind auch Vertreter der Gemeinden, die nicht innerhalb des Pilotprojektgebietes liegen, herzlich willkommen.
	Dem Vorstand des Naturparks Neckartal-Odenwald zur Kenntnis.

_
Ende Text. Das hier mal als erste Info, ich werde da auch hingehen und meine weitere Meinung später mal hier schreiben. wäre es sinnvoll, wenn jemand von DIMB hingeht?
Grüsse
Martin_


----------



## sharky (28. Juli 2007)

mich würde interessieren, welche autorisation dieser verein hat. ist das eine auch rechtlich gedeckte vereinigung mit entsprechender befugnis- und entscheidungsmacht? wer vertritt die interessen der MTBler? das ganze klingt für mich etwas unausgegoren, da die interessenvertreter des MTB sport nicht im verteiler sind und hier von institutionen mit etwas undurchsichtigen befugnissen und reputationen getroffen werden.

IMHO sollte man hier die DIMB dazu bitten, wozu sind viele von uns mitglied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> IMHO sollte man hier die DIMB dazu bitten, wozu sind viele von uns mitglied?


Thema schon gesehen. Liest sich wirklich nicht gut und soll wohl dazu führen, die Biker von den schönen Wegen zu verbannen und ins Reservat zu schicken. Unser Rechtsreferent Tilman wird sich drum kümmern.


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

sharky schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren, welche autorisation dieser verein hat. ist das eine auch rechtlich gedeckte vereinigung mit entsprechender befugnis- und entscheidungsmacht? wer vertritt die interessen der MTBler? das ganze klingt für mich etwas unausgegoren, da die interessenvertreter des MTB sport nicht im verteiler sind und hier von institutionen mit etwas undurchsichtigen befugnissen und reputationen getroffen werden.
> 
> IMHO sollte man hier die DIMB dazu bitten, wozu sind viele von uns mitglied?



Der E.V. ist rechtlich ok (http://www.naturpark-neckartalodenwald.de). Ich habe an dem Abend Zeit und kann hinfahren.

Nix für ungut, aber man sollte nur dann von "institutionen mit etwas undurchsichtigen befugnissen und reputationen" reden, wenn man sich vorher ausreichend infomiert hat. Wir sind als DIMB dort vielleicht gar nicht bekannt, was zur Folge hat, daß es Sinn machen würde, die Städte- und Gemeindetage und auch den Dachverband der Naturparke mal entsprechend zu informieren. Werde das dem kommissarischen Bundesvorsitzenden mal vorschlagen (und die Arbeit dann wohl auch machen, weil es ja oft genug um naturschutz- oder planungsrechtliches Zeug geht).


----------



## easymtbiker (28. Juli 2007)

hm, da bin ich genauso schlau wie du, sharky. also hier erst mal die homepage:

http://www.naturpark-neckartal-odenwald.de/

und: 


			
				homepage naturpark schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Naturschutzgesetz des Landes Baden-Württemberg wurden den Naturparken bestimmte Aufgaben zugewiesen.
> 
> * - Landschaftspflege und Naturschutz
> * - Erholung
> * - "Schutz durch Nutzung"



meines erachtens ist dieser verein ziemlich offiziell. sprich um den naturschutzgesetzten zu entsprechen muss es einen verein geben, der sich um einen naturpark kümmert. ich denke, dass vorschläge dieses vereins direkt in der politik umgesetzt werden.



was mir hier nicht gefällt: ich befürchte, dass die darauf hinaus wollen, dass einige strecken für mtb freigegeben werden und dann alles andere rigeros gesperrt wird. meiner meinung nach bedeutet hier jede veränderung eine verschlechterung. ich kann aus dem rundschreiben auch nicht heraus lesen, welche interessensgruppen bei der diskussion alle eingeladen sind.
ich finde es sinnvoll, schon im vorfeld im namen der dimb dort mal anzufragen, wie die veranstaltung geplant ist, was da überhaupt im busch ist und dass die dimb bei der diskussion dabei ist.

ich werde diesen fred gleich mal im open-trails- forum  einbringen! <<< äh, ok, sehe gerade, hat sich schon rumgesprochen


----------



## Tilman (28. Juli 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> hm, da bin ich genauso schlau wie du, sharky. also hier erst mal die homepage:
> 
> http://www.naturpark-neckartal-odenwald.de/
> 
> ...



Keine Hektik, der Naturpark wird sich auch nicht mehr Arbeit machen, als er muß. Die  Veranstaltung ist eine ganz öffentlich rechtliche Sache und ist nur insoweit geplant, als man offfensichtlich irgendwelche Konzepte vorkauen will. Das ist aber normal. Laß uns das systematisch angehen (siehe meine interne Mail)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. Juli 2007)

Danke, daß Du Dir die Zeit nimmst.  Hoffentlich wird da nicht all zu viel dichtgemacht.


----------



## easymtbiker (22. September 2007)

der termin rückt näher! kommenden donnerstag ist es so weit.
wie sieht es aus, wer wird den kommen? tilman?
oje, donnerstag 16h.... ich werde wohl beruflich bedingt nicht so früh kommen können....


----------



## easymtbiker (25. September 2007)

äh, hallo??? ist hier noch jemand?

also in  2 tagen ist dieses treffen und wenn ich die einladungsliste durchlese, sind da ca.98% mtb- gegner..... und ich hab den eindruck, das sich nicht mal die mtb-ler hier dafür interessieren.

wie sieht es denn aus, kommt jemand , hat noch jemand motivation, im vorfeld was abzuklären?

tilman wollte einiges machen, z.b. dafür sorgen, das die dimb auch mit auf die einladungsliste kommt, aber ich erreiche ihn gerade nicht, sehr, sehr ärgerlich!

also, leute, hat mal rein!


ps: bei mir wird es echt schwierig, schon um 16h da zu sein, aber ich versuche mein bestes!


----------



## easymtbiker (11. Juni 2008)

mir ist heute zu ohren gekommen, das sich in dieser sache wieder was tut. 

ich war im september bei der besagten info- veranstaltung und könnte einige informationen dazu hier hinzufügen. weiterhin fände ich es gut, wenn das thema "mtb- wegenetz im np neckartal-odenwald" hier im forum diskutiert wird. 

greets!


----------



## guru39 (17. Juni 2008)

http://www.hd-freeride.de/Testforum/viewtopic.php?t=288

Ich finde das der Mensch zu egoistisch "DENKT". Wenn "wir" was erreichen wollen, sollten wir zusammen halten und das dann gemeisam angehen!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (18. Juni 2008)

okay, gebe auch meinen senf hier dazu, weil ich im anderem forum nicht angemeldet bin (darf ich mich dort als spandex- fahrer anmelden?    )



also: ich war bei dem erstem treffen diesbezüglich, es ist so,d as der naturpark dem mtb- park sehr aufgeschlossen gegenübersteht und der partner "Dr. Wöhrstein" auch schon den mtb-park schwarzwald geplant hat und sehr viel ahnung und enthusiasmus mitbringt.

prinzipiell geht es darum, die mtb-ler auf ausgeschilderte strecken zu lenken und dadurch von geschützen oder ruhezonen fern zu halten. das soll ohne druck erfolgen (also keine streckensperrungen). mit diesem konzept wurden im schwarzwald schon erfolge erzielt.
allerdings haben auch einige anwesende mtb-ler angemerkt, das das konzept nur aufgeht, wenn auch attraktive strecken für den biker angeboten werden.

bei der ersten sitzung reagierten die betroffenen gemeinden unterschiedlich, manche fanden es gut, andere (ob schriesheim) fand das unnötig. die förster und jäger begrüssen ein mtb- streckennetz.

was bringt der mtb park uns locals? prinzipiell nix, da wir uns sowieso auskennen, wohl auch mit ausgeschilderten strecken unsere eigenen wege gehen und uns trotz mtb- streckenbeschilderung keine fahrverbote drohen. die fr/dh- fraktion wird aus dieser aktion leider kein profit schlagen können, ich denke, das streckenbauen/genehmigen geht eher über die lokalen gemeinden. (soll jetzt nicht heissen, das ich was gegen  gebaute strecken habe- im gegenteil!  bin auch entschiedener gegner von aufspaltung guter biker (cc)- böser biker(dh)  )

also, dann berichtet mal, wie der donnerstag abend so gelaufen ist! 




guru39 schrieb:


> Ich finde das der Mensch zu egoistisch "DENKT". Wenn "wir" was erreichen wollen, sollten wir zusammen halten und das dann gemeisam angehen!
> 
> Gruß Guru.


wirst du jetzt philosophisch- lyrisch?


----------



## guru39 (18. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> (darf ich mich dort als spandex- fahrer anmelden?    )



Darfst du, das Forum sieht ja nicht das du Spandex trägst  




easymtbiker schrieb:


> also: ich war bei dem erstem treffen diesbezüglich, es ist so,d as der naturpark dem mtb- park sehr aufgeschlossen gegenübersteht und der partner "Dr. Wöhrstein" auch schon den mtb-park schwarzwald geplant hat und sehr viel ahnung und enthusiasmus mitbringt.



Wenn der Herr Dr. Wöhrstein wie du sagst, enthusiasmus mitbringt und Ahnunug hat, dann ist das doch als positiv zu bewerten!




easymtbiker schrieb:


> prinzipiell geht es darum, die mtb-ler auf ausgeschilderte strecken zu lenken und dadurch von geschützen oder ruhezonen fern zu halten. das soll ohne druck erfolgen (also keine streckensperrungen). mit diesem konzept wurden im schwarzwald schon erfolge erzielt.
> allerdings haben auch einige anwesende mtb-ler angemerkt, das das konzept nur aufgeht, wenn auch attraktive strecken für den biker angeboten werden.



Es sollte denen schon klar sein das wir uns nicht mit Langweiligen Forstautobahnen zufrieden geben werden!




easymtbiker schrieb:


> förster und jäger begrüssen ein mtb- streckennetz.



 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> was bringt der mtb park uns locals? prinzipiell nix, da...



Da.....liegt der Denkfehler! 
Könnt ihr euch nicht mehr an die Diskussionen mit Wanderern erinnern....
..."hier darf man nicht fahren, der Weg ist nicht 2Meter breit und bla bla bla...

Was dann dazu führt, wenn einer von uns sich falsch verhält bei diesen
"Streitgesprächen",  der Wanderer den Biker das nächste mal als Feind ansieht und dann sogar soweit geht, Stöcke, Steine, Nägel, in die Trails zu werfen. Das könnte man verhindern, wenn es eine Beschilderung gäbe!





easymtbiker schrieb:


> wir uns sowieso auskennen, wohl auch mit ausgeschilderten strecken unsere eigenen wege gehen und uns trotz mtb- streckenbeschilderung keine fahrverbote drohen. die fr/dh- fraktion wird aus dieser aktion leider kein profit schlagen können, ich denke, das streckenbauen/genehmigen geht eher über die lokalen gemeinden. (soll jetzt nicht heissen, das ich was gegen  gebaute strecken habe- im gegenteil!  bin auch entschiedener gegner von aufspaltung guter biker (cc)- böser biker(dh)  )



Klar, ich kann auch so weiter machen wie bisher und Strecken nutzen die andere für mich angelegt haben  aber das ist meiner Meinung nicht das Endziel, wir sollten dafür sorgen dass das Mountainbiken nicht als schlecht für die Natur angesehen wird, sondern das Gegenteil erreichen! 




easymtbiker schrieb:


> also, dann berichtet mal, wie der donnerstag abend so gelaufen ist!



Mach ich  




easymtbiker schrieb:


> wirst du jetzt philosophisch- lyrisch?



Du kennst mich nicht, das war ich schon immer 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## guru39 (19. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> also, dann berichtet mal, wie der donnerstag abend so gelaufen ist!




Hi Leutz,
ich war heute bei der Besprechung dabei und muss sagen das was ich da gehört habe hat Hand und Fuss.

Man macht sich richtig Gedanken wie man eine Konzeption für Mountainbiker erstellen kann, wenn auch nur im Touristischen Sinn, was aber nicht heißen soll das wir Lokals da irgendwelche Nachteile von hätten, es wird nämlich nichts verboten, das heißt, es werden keine Wege gesperrt! Es kann also jeder, so wenn er will, wie bisher Weiterfahren.

Ich bin der Meinung das wir jetzt, durch diese Aktion, eine größere Lobby
bekommen werden und sich der MTB Spocht  hier bei uns noch "Lauffeuerartiger" verbreiten wird.

Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat, sollte er Tourenvorschläge machen, je mehr desto besser  

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht zu dem Thema ein, ausser das ich es total
klasse finde was da grade abgeht!

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## easymtbiker (19. Juni 2008)

ja, danke für info! waren zu dem termin überhaupt leute da? so knapp vor dem fussballspiel? 




guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Möglichkeit hat, sollte er Tourenvorschläge machen, je mehr desto besser


nehme in letzter zeit immer gps mit. wer bekommt tourenvorschläge und wie sollen die aussehen? reicht gps track oder kurze beschreibung oder genaue beschreibung?


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ja, danke für info! waren zu dem termin überhaupt leute da? so knapp vor dem fussballspiel?



Nix zu danken, easy  und ja, die Veranstaltung war recht gut besucht 



easymtbiker schrieb:


> nehme in letzter zeit immer gps mit. wer bekommt tourenvorschläge und wie sollen die aussehen? reicht gps track oder kurze beschreibung oder genaue beschreibung?



Entweder die bringst sie mir auf CD gebrannt dorthin wo es die Drogen gibt  du weisst ja wohin ich meine  (und wenn es geht vor dem nächsten Mittwoch)
Oder du kommst am nächsten Mittwoch um 18:00Uhr mit deinen Vorschlägen zum: Sportkreis Heidelberg, Harbigweg 5, 69124 Heidelberg!

fast vergessen, desto genauer deine Vorschläge sind desto besser 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juni 2008)

Danke, daß Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst.

Was genau passiert dann mit den Tourenvorschlägen? Werden die im Internet abrufbar sein? Gibt's ein Buch zum Thema? Oder stellen sie lediglich Schilder auf?

Die dahintersteckende Sorge ist die: Wenn wir jetzt unsere - nicht 2m-konformen - und damit eigentlich illegalen Lieblingsstrecken preisgeben und diese dann von deutlich mehr Leuten als vorher befahren werden, wird es nicht über kurz oder lang vielleicht doch zu Wegsperrungen kommen? Schlicht weil die Wege überlaufen sind und man sich dann daran erinnert, daß man da ja eigentlich gar nicht fahren darf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> ...nehme in letzter zeit immer gps mit. wer bekommt tourenvorschläge und wie sollen die aussehen? reicht gps track oder kurze beschreibung oder genaue beschreibung?



Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch mit den Verantwortlichen für Heidelberg und werden Strecken besprechen, was geht und was nicht.
@Easy: Bist du da da? Dann wär es gut wenn Du dabei wärst.
In den Wochen danach müssen wir dann die vereinbahrten Strecken abfahren (mit GPS) und geben sie an das Planungsgremium weiter.
@Easy: Für das Abfahren hab ich Dich fest miteingepant.

Gruß 

Tobias


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ..damit eigentlich illegalen Lieblingsstrecken preisgeben


Der Forst hatte ne interessante Karte dabei.
Bis auf ein paar kleine Abweichungen, sind denen alle Strecken bekannt.
Leider hab ich von der Karte keine Kopie bekommen


----------



## Tobsn (20. Juni 2008)

Am Interessantesten fand ich die Kategorisierung des durchschnittlichen Biker.
Daran erkennt man, dass in dem Projekt durchaus ein positives Bild des Bikers herrscht.
Ist jetzt nicht 1.1 wiedergegeben, nur aus meiner Erinnerung.

Durchschnittlicher Biker:

Sind Naturverbunden
Sind mittleren Alters
Haben eine höhere Bildung
Haben ein überdurchschnittliches Einkommen

So, bin jetzt mal bei meinem Chef, Gehaltsverhandlungen


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Danke, daß Du uns auf dem Laufenden hältst.
> 
> Was genau passiert dann mit den Tourenvorschlägen? Werden die im Internet abrufbar sein? Gibt's ein Buch zum Thema? Oder stellen sie lediglich Schilder auf?



es wird eine Beschilderung, GPS Daten zum Downloaden und Kartenmaterial
geben, das wurde gestern zumindest erzählt 




Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die dahintersteckende Sorge ist die: Wenn wir jetzt unsere - nicht 2m-konformen - und damit eigentlich illegalen Lieblingsstrecken preisgeben und diese dann von deutlich mehr Leuten als vorher befahren werden, wird es nicht über kurz oder lang vielleicht doch zu Wegsperrungen kommen? Schlicht weil die Wege überlaufen sind und man sich dann daran erinnert, daß man da ja eigentlich gar nicht fahren darf.



Da möchte ich dir jetzt mal die Angst nehmen, ich glaube nicht
das man Wege sperren wird, das liegt nicht in deren Interesse( und ein Schild hat mich zumindest nie abgehalten irgendwo Runterzufahren). Die 2 Meter Regel wird dank einer Sondergenehmigung der Forstbehörde Heidelberg fallen, für einen Gewissen Prozentsatz zumindest.

So, jetzt muss ich aber mal was Arbeiten, also Drogen verticken 

Gruß Gürü.


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Der Forst hatte ne interessante Karte dabei.
> Bis auf ein paar kleine Abweichungen, sind denen alle Strecken bekannt.
> Leider hab ich von der Karte keine Kopie bekommen



Unsere Pisten(DH`s) waren auch "fast" alle drauf


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. Juni 2008)

Wow, das klingt, als hätte sich jemand gründlich vorbereitet. Dann  bin ich mal sehr gespannt.
Habe leider kein GPS, kann daher nichts produktives beitragen.


----------



## guru39 (20. Juni 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wow, das klingt, als hätte sich jemand gründlich vorbereitet. Dann  bin ich mal sehr gespannt.
> Habe leider kein GPS, kann daher nichts produktives beitragen.



Ich habe in deiner Bilder Galerie gelesen das du zur Kanzlei fährst, wenn du Anwalt bist und keine Rechtsanwaltsgehilfin  könnte das doch hilfreich sein, oder nicht


----------



## easymtbiker (21. Juni 2008)

okay, mittwoch passt, ich komme auch (wenn ich darf) und lass training ausfallen  m+k
werde aber bis dorthin noch nich so viele gps- daten zusammen haben...

@geisterfahrer: der mtb- park soll mit schildern versehen werden und darüber soll es karten überden park geben. die 2-m regel wird dort, wo eine strecke ausgeschildert ist, ausser kraft gesetzt 
und es ist nicht unsinnig, einige trailabfahrten einzubauen, denn je breiter und anspruchsloser n weg ist, umso schneller brettert n radler runter.
weiterhin macht ne mtb- streckenausschilderung nur sinn, wenn die strecken auch interessant sind.




Tobsn schrieb:


> Durchschnittlicher Biker:
> 
> Sind Naturverbunden
> Sind mittleren Alters
> ...


  dann mal viel glück. mal schaun wie sich die eigenschaft "mtb-ler" auf das gehalt auswirkt. "mittleres alter" stimmt ja 




Tobsn schrieb:


> @Easy: Für das Abfahren hab ich Dich fest miteingepant.


 warum? das du unten auf mich wartest und mich auslachst?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2008)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ich habe in deiner Bilder Galerie gelesen das du zur Kanzlei fährst, wenn du Anwalt bist und keine Rechtsanwaltsgehilfin  könnte das doch hilfreich sein, oder nicht



Sorry, ist noch nicht soweit. Bin zwar neben dem Referendariat noch in begrenztem Umfang für eine Kanzlei tätig, habe aber noch Dreivierteljahr bis zum zweiten Examen. Rechtliche Tips von mir sind daher immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen bzw. ich lege gleich etwas Zurückhaltung an den Tag.


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2008)

Naja, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen wenn es soweit ist 

Du könntest aber trotzdem helfen, es genügt nämlich schon wenn du
ein paar Touren mit dem Kugelschreiber auf ne Karte kritzelst, oder so ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Juni 2008)

Danke!

Okay, ich schau mal, was mir so einfällt und melde mich dann per PM.


----------

